# LIGHTS OUT BULLY FEST...THAT'S RIGHT!!! ANOTHER BAKO BULLYZ SHOW W/A TWIST!!!



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*HERE IT IS FAM...MORE INFORMATION COMING REAL SOON...*

*CHECK THE LOCATION!!! AT BAKERSFIELD'S VERY OWN SAM LYNN BALL PARK!!!*
**
**

*BOOTHS WILL BE ON SALE REAL SOON! & YES...THIS SHOW WILL BE A NIGHT SHOW!!!





















*


----------



## cEElint

sweet.. cant wait.. are you going to the car/bully show on June 6th?


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

cEElint said:


> sweet.. cant wait.. are you going to the car/bully show on June 6th?


*NO...WE TOLD EM IT BE TOO HOT...IT'S JUNE 18TH...RIGHT WHEN THE 100* WEATHER COMES AROUND...& TO TOP IT OFF IT'S ON BLACK TOP...NOT WORTH THE RISK FOR MY DOGS.*


----------



## cEElint

very tru.. didn't think of the heat

looked at the flier.. june 8th


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

cEElint said:


> very tru.. didn't think of the heat
> 
> looked at the flier.. june 8th


*june 8th is a wed.*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*BACK TO THE TOP! *


----------



## cEElint

COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE said:


> *june 8th is a wed.*












but anyways.... cant wait for your show... bump


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*I GUESS THERE STILL DOING THE BULLY SHOW...IDK...*


----------



## cEElint

haha.. guess they changed it up.. lol


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

cEElint said:


> haha.. guess they changed it up.. lol


*LOL...YEA...WERE SUPPOSE TO HELP EM OUT...BUT IT'S GONNA BE TOO DAMN HOT...*


----------



## cEElint

yep.. gonna be warming up here in the next week or so.. 

you wouldnt happen to drive a Silver Titan would you.. i saw one around the corner of my house w/ a Bako Bullyz sticker in the back window


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

cEElint said:


> yep.. gonna be warming up here in the next week or so..
> 
> you wouldnt happen to drive a Silver Titan would you.. i saw one around the corner of my house w/ a Bako Bullyz sticker in the back window


*SHHHHHHH! LOL :hammer:*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*LIGHTS OUT BULLY FEST! *


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*BOOTHS NOW ON SALE...GO TO **WWW.LIGHTSOUTBULLYFEST.COM** FOR MORE INFO! *


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*www.lightsoutbullyfest.com*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*www.lightsoutbullyfest.com*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*WWW.LIGHTSOUTBULLYFEST.COM *


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yo why aren't you on FB?


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yo why aren't you on FB?


*FACEBOOK IS ADDICTING & IM TRYING TO LIMIT MY TIME ON THEIR! MY NAME IS MR.FRANKIE & IM ADDICTED TO FACEBOOK! NICE TO MEET YOU...LOL*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*almost here!!! *


----------



## cEElint

so, its $10 per person + $2 for each dog to get in, even if not showing or running a booth???


----------



## 559_Royal Bloodline

Whos going out to the show? Ill be there with Madaline.


----------



## cEElint

ill be there w/ my Dre Dogg


----------

